# New Holland stack wagon and grapple?



## Marshall

I might be able to buy an older New Holland Stack Wagon that will hold around 55 to 65 small square bales. I haven't seen the wagon, but I am assured that it works fine. I was thinking about getting the stack wagon and getting a grapple made for unstacking and loading up customers trucks and/or trailers with.

My origian plan, I was thinking about getting an accumulator and grapple made by a machinist that could make me the tools to go on the front of my front loader.

What are your opinions on getting a stack wagon versus an accumulator that rides out in front of the tractor and the grapple to match.

Thanks for the replies, I did a search for the New Holland stack wagon and came up nil, so let me know what you guys think even if you have not used the stack wagon, but have the accumulator/grapple combo.

Thanks.

Marshall


----------



## river rat

I bought a New Holland stack wagon about 15 yrs ago. I never could get along with it. Rarely could I unload without making a complete mess of things. Loaded good. I tried using stakes and posts to aid but could never release the load intact. I heard they work better on a slope but I'm flat as a pancake here. I did however sell it for more than I paid which still did not make up for the pain and suffering. Some people love them.


----------



## Heyhay..eh

I use a NH 1034 Picker which give me 105 per load in a 3 wide 5 high configuration X 7 rows on the deck. When you dump you will have the twine side facing out and the cut edge of the bale facing skyward. To make the stack secure you have to interlock the 5th row of bales (done by levers on the picker) which now give you 104 bales and a level of bales that is not the normal 3x5 configuration.

With some practice you will be able to dump your loads in a nice long stack always using the previous stack as a backstop. The flatter the ground the better when you dump. Bumps tend to throw the bales askew.

Had a 1002 (55 bales) that was a pain. Can't remember the configuration of the load on that one.

If you can get the larger model (1033 1034) that would be nice.

Take care


----------



## nwfarmer

I have a NH1033 stack wagon and love it. I stack on flat ground with no problem. I load 104 bales with the auto tie. I find the most important is the first load you dump. If that is askew, everything else goes askew.
I stack, by hand, 16 bales as a back stop. 7 perpendicular to the proposed stack. I then stack 2 rows of 3 on top, and 1 row of 3 on top of that so I have the start of a staircase. I then pick up 4 layers of 15. The 5th row will be 12, 6 row will be 9, the 7th row will be 6. When I dump that load I will have a staircase from the 7th layer to the ground. I use 3 poles in the back and 2 poles in front as I dump. After that you will get a perfect stack.


> PHP:


----------



## Rodney R

I am thinking that an old machine that does maybe only 55-65 bales might just be a 2 bale wide machine - designed for bales with 3 strings, and like 42 inches long. Otherwise it might be like the 1002 that was mentioned - I think they only stack between 5 and 7 high, on edge - I know you can find specs on-line..... Roeder Implement, Inc

I was wrong, a 1002 is 2 bales wide (2 strings) and 7 layers high - not sure how it stacks, or how they are tied - I think you'll spend more time travelling to stack than you will loading bales. The theory is that when the load is tilted upright, push off feet will push the load off of the forks. I know that some machines did not use push off feet - they used some sort of hook that went to another stack, and the current stack, and you prayed that things would go OK. not sure if this is one or not. Maybe you can see a rear picture - Jim Wilhite's New Holland Balewagons, by your Balewagon / Bale Wagon from Jim.....

Rodney


----------



## Heyhay..eh

Hey Marshall

Just checking back to see how you were making out

The 1002 has push off feet as do the 1033 & 1034

If you do get one then you should practice the backing stack the NW explained. You can do this as you pick by picking 3 full table then reducing the 4th table by one row and loading it onto the deck manually, reduce the 5th table by 2 rows, the 6th by 3 rows and the 7th is the same as the 6th. When you dump you will have the stairway effect. The stabilizing poles are important. This is something that you will need to know if you do a lot of field stacking.

If you are going to develop a stack site then put up a back stop of 3 telephone poles with cross boards (2x6) Just need 3 runs one at about 3' one at top of load and one between the two. Make sure that the backstop is wider that the stack. When you dump your first load you might want to put some poles to the outer bale at about row 5. Splay them out so you can back your next load in without having to move the poles until you are ready to dump. You can keep moving the poles up if you need.

On the 1034 it has the capacity to retrieve stacks so if you pick to the field you can later retrieve full loads by backing the load rack under the stack and it has the capacity to unload one bale at a time to an elevator. Now I have these but have never used them. I just pick and stack to a backstop or dump the load in front or the customers barn.

Rod is right, with the 55 bale capacity you do a lot of traveling to unload. Some of those smaller pickers did not have hydraulic lifts on the chutes so you had to lift it by hand to travel or they had a rope that you wrapped around a capstan which lifted the chute.

Good luck


----------



## Marshall

I still haven't commited to one way or another yet. We have been so dry here up until the last two weeks when we got about 2.5 inches of rain over a 4 day period. We have some grass that is getting close to cut, but not being prepared with the square baler / accumulator / grapple, or stack wagon, I will just probably roll all of it with the exception of maybe a couple hundred or so of square bales. I can manage that amount by hand easy enough.

My 13 year old 200 lb son is chomping at the bit to throw square bales of hay..............









Marshall


----------



## mlappin

Marshall said:


> My 13 year old 200 lb son is chomping at the bit to throw square bales of hay..............


Enjoy that while it lasts.

One of the main reasons I don't make any small squares anymore is I got very tired of beating my head against the wall trying to keep enough help around to make em in a timely fashion.


----------



## ohiohaymakr

Ten years ago I had to make a decision to not make hay or go to mechanical system two people could handle. Decided stackwagon was best for me,accumulator still seemed to need too many people for any volume.Bought New Holland 1048 stackwagon and Lewco 12 bale grapple,love both. The stackwagon has allowed me to get the hay in the barn [weather permitting] The grapple makes the system complete.Wholesale and retail buyers love the grapple for ease of loading and time savings.


----------



## Marshall

The 13 year old chomping at the bit was a facicious comment. He is dreading it. He was raised up until 2 years ago in the city and he has yet to have had any hard work thrown at him. His frame will be put to the test soon though.

He is going to fill out to be a monster. I am 6'4" and weigh too much at 325. His mom is 5'10" and is a firm 2oo. That is two oo. I cant mention her weight or she will kill me. When I was in high school, at 17, I was 6'2" and 265. My son is I am afraid, going to dwarf me. Poor him......

Marshall


----------



## nwfarmer

I tie baling twine to the side of the hay stack and pull it off perpendicular to the stack and stake it into the ground. I just back along the twine. works for me. Makes it easier because it is hard to see around the stack of hay.


----------



## GOOD HAY

We have been using a 1034 and a grapple that is made locally for the last 3 years. My wife and I are able to do 15-18000 bales per season with no more hired help. We unload the wagon with the grapple and load wagons for the customers to pick up or stack in the shed. The grapple is mounted on a 6000 lb lift truck that can stack twelve rows high. We get good use of the height of the shed. This is our first experience working with this equipment and I am getting better all the time at operating it. This past season we had 7 days that we did over 1000 bales with the best being 1424 and basicly don't touch a bale. There is still room for improvement for another year. For what we have invested it is good bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## dbergh

We use a 1048 stackwagon and a 10 bale grapple on a 580C backhoe. Great combination to handle bales with. The 1048 loads 2 wide X 9 high for a total of 86 bales the way we stack. We put in 3 and sometimes 4 tie tiers (4th, 6th & 8th tiers) and never have a problem with stacks standing up. Bale density is key to making a stacker work effectively. We put up 14 x 16 x 48 inch bales at 90 lbs and have zero issues with this setup. Loose or spongy bales will give you troubles with the stackwagons-both in loading and getting stacks to stand. Grass hay is a bit more of a challenge but just make sure you have as solid a bale as you can get. I can get 2 loads an hour with an average haul of 2 miles. 1000 bales a day by yourself is easy to do. Baler twine stretched out along the ground is a great way to back up straight to the previous loads.


----------

